# n'en demeure pas moins réel.



## karenSisco

Salve, 
non riesco a tradurre l'espressione "en demeure pas moins réel". In particolare si trova nella frase 
Bien que le dommage moral puisse parfois sembler difficile à évaluer compte tenu du fait qu'il est intangible et invisible, le Tribunal fait siens les enseignements de la Cour d'appel du Québec dans l'arrêt _Malhab _c. _Montréal Inc._ à l'effet qu'il n'en demeure pas moins réel. (traduzione giuridica).
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

"N'en demeure pas moins réel" significa "rimane _del tutto/ben_ reale".
Ciao!

Nota: Questo sito non è un traduttore automatico, ricordo dunque che non è vietato ringraziare ogni tanto per l'aiuto ricevuto nei vari thread, specie quando non sono io a rispondere, ché lo faccio io per passatempo...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bizz, Matou!  Bizz! 

Potremmo dire "affinché rimanga, cionondimeno, reale/effettivo"? 
Merci bien!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Bizz, Matou!  Bizz!
> 
> Potremmo dire "affinché rimanga, cionondimeno, reale/effettivo"?
> Merci bien!



Decisamente, il legalese non mi va giù.
Bizz bizz bizz, Anna !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou caro  

Condivido al cento per cento! Il legalese ha, per me, lo stesso sapore di un limone acerbo: terribile!!!   
Bizz&bizz, toujours!


----------

